# truma timer



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody ever fitted a time to the truma heating system thermostat thingy so they don't have to get up on cold mornings... and so that they remember to have hot water for washing up?

A battery powered one would suffice.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Good point, I can't for the life of me understand why this isn't a factory fitted option.

I'll look forward to any replies on this


Andrew


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma timer*

Also have considered this , I thought it might be simplest to look at the temperature control element (thermistor) and to either open or short circuit it with a timer controlled relay, depending on exactly how it works.

However,,, our boiler is under the bed and even if I were to knock off the heater overnight I should still boil from the heat from the water heater,,,,hhhhhmmmmm thats why I decided to leave it alone!

Mike


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Truma Timer*

I think that there must be an option to have a timer as it is commented on the the Truma handbook.
I have been wondering whether it would be possible to run a cable from the power feed of the truma controller - the panel which in our case is behind the passenger seat - to an on/off switch beside the fixed bed head at the back of the van. The idea would be to set up the control to heat the water and then switch it on remotely from pretty nearly under the blankets. Taking that further would it be possible to set up the whole control system and put it on from the bed say if it could very cold in the night.
I'm sure that some clever sparks will have worked this one out and I would love to know what they did before I get the job done.
Alan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

This problem of having to get out of a warm bed to switch the Truma heating on has puzzled me for ages; now someone in Japan has come up with the answer [well, several possiblilities] I'm almost certain that a variation of one of these could be manufactured and a mechanism fabricated with bits & pieces most people have laying around the house quite easily and cheaply without any knowledge or experience of electrical wiring or components !

http://memex.naughtons.org/archives/2007/05/06/3978


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*timer*

l have one factory fitted but never used it,and never will


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*timer*

l have one factory fitted but never used it,and never will,looks to complicated


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

There is a timer, but the price is verrry niicee... 

http://www.camping-paradise.de/product_info.php/products_id/1749


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

what I'm thinking is.... surely there is a power cable going to the truma switch.... just break it and put any old time that you can buy for the house?

Of course then i started to think that wiring would be different and I would fry something. I know nothing about electronics/wiring.

This should be easy.

Another suggestion is to just leave it on at night but I can't help feeling that it will be using more gas this way... and I don't really like the thouhgt of gas being used while we are asleep anyway.

Easy solution is to get a big stick that can hit the switch when I wake up......

Please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

"optional timer available"

http://www.trumauk.com/products/heating/c-series-overview/

It's listed as 146GBP and looks like the one linked to above.

Part No: 34042-01
Time switch ZUC 2, c/w 3 m cable and cover frame 124.32 146.08


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

At the current price of LPG, I think I'll give the £146.00 timer a miss & just leave the heating/HW switched on. Am I missing something :?:


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

yes, do you really want LPG burning all night long while you are asleep? I don't.

do you want it on while you are out and about? I don't.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

> yes, do you really want LPG burning all night long while you are asleep? I don't.
> 
> do you want it on while you are out and about? I don't.


Might in the alps next season, not really to keep us warm in the night but to keep/spot the water dumping!!


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

What is needed is an extra switch in the thermostat line close to the bed.
When you are tucked up and cosy open the switch and the heater thinks the temp is high and switches off. In the morning reach for the switch and close it, heater sees the cold thermostat and switches on just as normal.

Big problem is my Trauma literature does not include a circuit diagram so I will have to prod about with the wiring to figure it out. I can't go directly to the thermostat as it is in the trim and I don't want to pull it apart yet.

Does anyone know where to find Trauma circuit diagrams?

Tim


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Reply to DubPaul.

My intention wasn't to sound flppant. I do leave my heating & HW on all the time when it's needed. If it's cold I also leave the heating/HW on when I'm out. I cycle a lot & if it's cold I dont want to come back to a cold van. I also leave the fridge on all the time on gas when the van is in use as I very rarely hook-up.

Timer....yes it could be used, but at the price Truma are quoting I'm sure a home made micro-controller or simple timer would do just as good a job.

Dave.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

@davesport... didn't mean to imply you were being flippant!


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Truma Timer*

There seems to be two parts to this problem.
1. Turning on the water heater in the morning in time to heat the water for showers etc. This would be easy by simply interrupting the power line from the battery to the control unit and inserting a cable and switch which could be fixed near the bed head. With the controller set up the night before for the required source of power and the temperature, the switch at the bed would be off and could be switched on whenever the water heating process was needed - this would work with gas or 240 volts.
2. It gets much more complicated if you intend to use the Truma for space heating as needed during the night. The above switch would cut out the controller and the thermostat for letting the heating work as it should.
For my part I have decided to go for option 1 on the basis that there are many fewer nights (or mornings) when the space heating is needed than not. The switch would of course mean that you could have the space heating system switched on when you switch on the heating for the water.
Sorry to be so long but Oh those cold arisings and hour before time to get up!
Alan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

DubPaul. No apology reqd.

When i read my post after hitting the submit button I just thought it "could" come across that way.


----------



## 103740 (Apr 4, 2007)

> Easy solution is to get a big stick that can hit the switch when I wake up......


Dont any of you guys have a wife :lol:


----------



## edomotics (Jul 17, 2013)

*Truma Combi Remote Control*

can I suggest you to visit my website:

e-domotics.blogspot.it/2013/07/dispositivo-mrc.html

greetings

Mirko Ugolini


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*timer*

the timer that truma do with the led display will only work on boilers
that are 2012 models upwards.if you take your cover off the boiler
there is some numbers like 10/123456 unless it starts with a 12/123456 or 13 or 14 the timer wont work.unless you change the circuit board thats another £150 i only know this because ive been in contact with truma.there is another device which will work and you can turn your heating on and off and also check the state of your batterys thats £150 aswell

mike


----------

